# Fire Hoe



## DeadEye (Nov 19, 2007)

:greenpbl:


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 19, 2007)

But i was expecting a girl on fire..

j/k lol. Too bad the focus wasn't good or else this wouldn't just be a snapshot.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

jesus... what the hell is goin on? that's just CRAZY!


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 20, 2007)

That was me on the lil Back Hoe. I just built a new house and had to demo the old one. The fire department used the pile of wood from the old house to train the new firefighters on heat and such.I left the camera on the deck in AUTO MODE. over 100 snaps from who knows who during the time from 4 pm till midnight. Anywhoo I had to scoop a bucket of hot coals and dump them on fresh wood to show the result .

http://www.ospreyapplications.com/Dan/430pm.jpg


----------



## rob91 (Nov 21, 2007)

Possibly the most badass photo I've ever seen. It's also a quality shot: the motion blur adds to the frenetic nature of the action.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

Rob91 said:
			
		

> ...the motion blur adds to the *frenetic* nature of the action...


Rob finally has the words that I was trying to think about this photo every time I have come back to it (and I have come back to it often). "Frenetic" is a good one (could have occurred to me, too, doh :er: - it is "frenetisch" in German, too).


----------



## cameramike (Nov 24, 2007)

that is awesome, id love to be like "hey guys come and burn my house down" haha.


----------

